# Layer über Buttons scrollen?



## coredump (11. Februar 2004)

hey Dudes.

Wie kann ich eigentlich ein Layer über Pfeilbuttons scrollen?

Sorry, wenn ich mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt haben sollte.

Ich weiss es nicht besser zu erklären .

danke
core


----------



## derwuschel (13. Februar 2004)

Du gibts deinen Layer eine ID und einen Wert.
z.B. <div id="MammutDaten" style="position:absolute; width:141px; height:131px; z-index:9........
Der Layer erhält den Namen "MammutDaten" und den Wert 9.
Je nachdem welchen Wert dein Buttom-Pfeil (also unter 9 oder über9) hat kann sich der Layer drunter oder drüber bewegen. Den Bewegungsablauf musst du natürlich noch erstellen. 
Wie das geht wäre zu viel zu erklären. Der einfachste weg ist aber über Dreamwaver das Objekt (Layer) in eine Zeitleiste einzufügen und von dort bewegen zu lassen.
Ich hoffe das war alles richtig....


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (13. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von coredump _
> *hey Dudes.
> 
> Wie kann ich eigentlich ein Layer über Pfeilbuttons scrollen?
> *


Pfeilbutton = Button auf der Tastatur oder deine eigene Grafik in Pfeilform auf der Page?


----------

